# Makrojahr 2017



## RKurzhals (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
nach einem Jahr Pause möchte ich dieses Thema gerne aus der Versenkung holen. Ich finde Makros sehr interessant, geben sie einem doch gerade mit höher auflösenden Kameras ungeahnte Einblicke in Details. Ich war fleißig im Garten unterwegs (für die Neugierigen: es ist ein Minolta 50/3,5 Makro, das bis 1:2 abbildet, teilweise "verstärkt" mit einem 16 mm Zwischenring).


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2017)

Schöne Bilder Rolf 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Caphalor (7. Mai 2017)

Um den Thread mal wieder etwas hervorzuholen...
Ich finde Makros gerade wegen dem anderen "Blickwinkel" sehr interessant.
Immer wieder Details die man mit "bloßem Auge" nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2017)

Fliegenlarve im Teich vom 1. Mai 2017

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2017)

... und von heute, gerade vor 5 Minuten ....

 

Man sieht das diese eine Woche die Flügel und das Abdome wachsen hat lassen. Auch die Augen sind schon entwickelter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
eine __ frühe Adonislibelle schaut mich an

 

petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich liebe Makros ebenfalls


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2017)

Servus

Heute konnte ich diese __ Stabwanze ? fotografieren.

 
Ca. 3cm lang und ca 1mm stark

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo, kurze Frage, möchte mir heute gerne endlich Macrolinsen zum Insektenfotografieren kaufen.
Mit was macht ihr Eure Macrofotos?
Mit Linsen, Macroobjektiv oder Raynox Macrovorsatz?
Bin hin und hergerissen.
Ein Fotobecken soll auch her...Bis dahin möchte ich mir mit einer Rocherbox behelfen.
Diese Woche habe ich wieder sooo viele interessante Insekten entdeckt. Bis ich die Kamera geholt habe, sind sie weg.
Wenigstens __ Käfer und __ Spinnen kann man so besser fokusieren und anschließend gleich wieder freilassen.
VG Monika


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,
meine ersten Makros sind unfreiwillig mit einer adaptierten Linse (MD Rokkor) am Sony-A-Bajonett entstanden . Mittlerweile besitze ich Makroringe, damit wird der Ausschnitt bei jeder Linse kleiner. Das habe ich mit den meisten meiner Objektive probiert. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir mein erstes "echtes" Makroobjektiv (Minolta 50/3.5) gekauft, das war eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Mit Nahlinsen habe ich nicht experimentiert. Interessant finde ich noch ein leichtes Telemakro (70-135 mm) für solche Aufnahmen, die kosten allerdings Geld... . 
Für gute Makros ist das Objektiv wohl der wichtigste Bestandteil (das ist bislang meine Erfahrung).


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juni 2017)

Hei, ja, Problem ist, das man mit der Nahlinse sehr nah ran muß...
Beim Telemakro ist der Preis das Kokriterium.
Gestern bin ich bei schönem Wetter mit meinem Handy durch den Garten gelaufen und habe einige hübsche Insekten entdeckt...
Zb. diese Listspinne mit Kokon..
 
nach einigen Verrenkungen und Versuchen, finde ich, wurde das Foto jetzt von der Schärfe her garnicht sooo schlecht...
Leider nur von der Seite..aber sie wollte nicht besser posen.vielleicht erwisch ich sie heute nochmal...
Mir schwebt mal eine Serie Tiere/Insekten unter der Überschrift, "der Giftfreie Garten" vor.
Seit ich nichtmalmehr Schneckenkorn verwende, sind die Insekten, die ich noch nicht kenne nochmal deutlich angestiegen.
Ich find das so genial, das mein Garten ein Refugium für mehr oder weniger bedrohte Tiere ist, yeahhhhhh
Mit der Qualität bin ich schon mehr oder weniger zufrieden, dafür das mir keine großen Mehrkosten entstehen ;-)
Nochmal bildfüllender bearbeitet...
  
nochmal nachgeschärft, dafür etwas pixeliger...
  


VG Monika


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,
Handy ist tatsächlich eine Option. Anderenfalls hilft nur eins - auf ebay & Co Ausschau halten nach einem gebrauchten "Altglas", da findet man schon ab 100€ aufwärts was.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Juni 2017)

Hei, das ist auch eine gute Idee...nur muß sie halt auf die Sony Alpha 58 passen...das schränkt die Suche schonwieder ein...
Für Insekten wär ein Macrozoom warscheinlich perfekt, oder? Viele bleiben halt nicht sitzen, wenn man ihnen zu nah auf die Pelle rückt...
Ich hatte früher eine Mamia Ze-x, mit der gabs die schönsten Blütenfotos mit dem Tele...eigentlich unlogisch, war aber so...
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe auch ein paar Macro fotos für Euch im Garten gemacht.
Mit olympus,Zuiko 60 mm macro und Vorsatz Linse.( Mücken,Muschelkrebse,__ Kröten,__ Schnecken,Junge __ Molche)
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo Benny,
die Schneckenbilder sind toll...wenn die einen so anschauen, dann kann man ihnen doch gar nicht mehr böse sein.
petra


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

diese 'grüne Langbeinfliege' ist ein häufiger Besucher meiner Seerosenblätter zu dieser Jahreszeit. Sie ist ungef. 5mm groß...führt sich aber im Balzverhalten so auf, als wäre sie 10cm groß.
Ein Männchen besitzt ein Seerosenblatt. Kommt ein Weibchen vorbei (die sind natürlich eher farblos), beginnt das Männchen einen wirklich eindrucksvollen Balztanz auf zu führen. Die Flügel (mit den weißen Spitzen) werden aufgeregt geschwungen und das ganze Blatt wir umtanzt. ...Und dann nimmt die 'Schlampe' doch den Kerl vom Nebenblatt.
petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, das ist auch eine gute Idee...nur muß sie halt auf die Sony Alpha 58 passen...das schränkt die Suche schonwieder ein...
> Für Insekten wär ein Macrozoom warscheinlich perfekt, oder? Viele bleiben halt nicht sitzen, wenn man ihnen zu nah auf die Pelle rückt...
> Ich hatte früher eine Mamia Ze-x, mit der gabs die schönsten Blütenfotos mit dem Tele...eigentlich unlogisch, war aber so...
> VG Monika



Monika, wo liegt den deine finanzielle Schmerzgrenze für ein Makroobjektiv ?

Ich hatte damal an der Minolta D7D ein Tokina 100/2.8 Makro. (Der Spitzenfleck in meiner Galerie ist mit dem Objektiv festgehalten.)
Habe gerade auf Ibä danach gesucht, auch gefunden so um € 160.- aus Japan wärst dabei.

Jetzt noch ein Bild einer Libelle ...

  
Oly OMD E-M1 & m.Zuiko 40-150/2.8 Pro @ 150mm Brennweite; 
Abstand zur Libelle 1,55m, freihändig ...

__ Vierfleck auf vorjährigen *) mittleren __ Rohrkolben.

*) deshalb, um so Fotos zu schießen, lasse ich die alten verholzten Stengel stehen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2017)

Da haste aber noch ruhige Hände!


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2017)

Ne ... der IBIS (InBodyImageStabilisator) in der E-M1 ist so gut ... 

Und gleich noch ein Makro
Beilfleck-__ Widderchen auf __ Lavendel

 
Oly OMD E-M5 MkII & m.Zuiko 60/2.8 Makro
Entfernung zum Beilfleck-Widderchen 26,5 cm;
Stativ, Kabel-Fernauslöser; Stack aus 20 Bilder mit Fokus-Schrittweite 3;
Mit Helicon Focus 6 die 20 Bilder verrechnet.

LG
Helmut

U


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2017)

Jo, das is so ein Thema. 160€ ginge noch,mwenn ich nicht mit meiner sony alpha 58 auf Kriegsfuss stehen würde.
Um einnordentliches Bild hinzukriegen muss ich stundenlang rumtun. Das nervt gewaltig.
Eigentlich hab ichbda im Sommer garkeine Zeit dafür. Deswegen greif ich halt dann dochwieder zu Kompaktkamera oder neuerdings Handy.
Ritschratschklick fertig
Dafür halt nicht perfekt. Insektenbwarten halt auch nicht, bis man die perfekte Einstellung hat.
Vg Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2017)

Eben Prospekte angeschaut und bei Rossmann gibt es ab nächster Woche ein Vorsatzlinsenset mit Ringblitz.
Ich glaub da werd ich mal morgen versuchen um 10 vor 8 vor der Tür stehen...
Wobei man sich da auschonwieder vorbereiten muß, um geplant auf Fotosafari zu gehen.
VG Monika


----------



## Sternchen71 (25. Juni 2017)




----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Sternchen71,
das sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen ! Und es sind vermutlich auch alles "echte" Makros. Ich war da bei mir nicht so genau, und hab' "Nahaufnahmen" mit hineingemischt. Dieses Wochenende waren wir auf der Thüringer - defekter Link entfernt - in Apolda, wo ich fündig geworden bin.


----------



## Limnos (6. Aug. 2017)

Die schönen Bilder meiner Vorgänger haben mich animiert, auch mal wieder ein paar ein zu stellen.

  Wolfstrapp (Lycopus europaeus)     irgendein __ Zünsler

  Schwebfliege an Knopfbusch     Tages-Lichtnelke (Dianthus dioicus)

  Biene an Kugeldistel (Echinops ritro)      __ Streifenwanze an Wilder Möhre

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
auch auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven, mal wieder ein paar neue Fotos von mir. Die Hummel war richtig niedlich (schließlich sind die Blüten der Kokardenblume nicht sehr groß), und den __ Admiral habe ich auch erst des abends gesichtet. Auch wenn's nur Schnappschüsse sind , war ich nicht unzufrieden damit . Ich nehme an, dass auch bei Euch gerade Hochzeit für Insekten ist.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2017)

moin zusammen, es nervt überhaupt nicht, Rolf!
Ganz im Gegenteil..... ich für meinen Teil bin immer wieder mega-überrascht
was man so alles auf einer guten makro-Aufnahme sieht... was einem draußen
am 'lebenden Objekt' entgangen ist, da teilweise so winzig!
Also vielen, vielen Dank an alle, die sich die Zeit und Mühe gemacht machen
uns diese Aufnahmen zu zeigen.... denn makro ist ungleich schwerer zu fotografieren
als irgendeine andere Brennweite!
Ihr seid spitze


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2017)

Servus

Vorige Woche habe ich an einer wilden Heckenrose eine Verwachsung entdeckt

  

Kommt das oft vor ?


Und noch ein 2. Makro einer großen Wollbiene auf einem Tannenwedel, die leider, wie man auch manchmal bei __ Libellen sieht, einen defekten Flügel hat.

    

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2017)

Ein kleiner Tipp zur Betrachtung der Bilder von mir: Da die Bilder nicht im Betrachter in der vollen Größe xxx*1200 angezeigt werden (also Bilder im Hochformat), mit dem Firefox, einen rechtsklick und Grafik anzeigen wählen. Meißt hat man auch noch ein + in der Lupe ... klicken. Jetzt hat man das Bild in der originalen Größe wie eingestellt. Mit einem Zurück ist man wieder im Beitrag.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2017)

Die Makrofotographie eröffnet einem eine ganz andere Sichtweise auf die Natur. Ich meine das nicht nur für den, der sich Makrobilder gerne ansieht, sondern auch der Fotograf geht mit ganz anderen Augen durch die Natur. Wobei man gehen eher mit schlendern tauschen sollte. Goethe hat mal (sinngemäß) gesagt: man hat nur das gesehen, was man zu Fuß erwandert hat. Recht hat er! Bei allem Verständnis für sportliche Fortbewegung; man rennt oder rauscht an all diesen kleinen Wundern vorbei.
Bei meinem Fotografieren ergeben sich machmal auch Überraschungen. Da wollte ich eine Blume fotografieren, und erst beim vergrößerten Bild auf dem Monitor sehe ich, dass ich nun zusätzlich eine Fliege, eine kleine Schnecke, einen funkelnden Wassertropfen oder sonst was mit erwischt habe.
 Ich bin noch einmal auf die Pirsch gegangen, bevor ich das zu Ende schreibe.
.
Das ist die heutige Ausbeute (bevor es anfing zu regnen)
  Spitz-Schlammschnecke
  Feldhummel auf Alantblüte
  reifender __ Holunder
   Schlupfwespe
   Glanzfliege
  Zaunwinde
  Prachtkerze
 Borstenhirse

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2017)

Ja, so ist es Wolfgang, man entdeckt oft erst am Bild das man da auch noch eine Fliege oder sonst was mit abgelichtet hat.

Hier habe ich beim ablichten des "Kleinen Braunauges" 
  

die Sandwespe nicht im Sucher gesehen. Erst später am PC habe ich sie entdeckt und bin gleich wieder in den Garten ... sie wuselte noch immer an der gleichen Stelle.
     

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2017)

.. genau das meinte ich auch.... oft sieht man als Fotograf erst hinterher, am PC,
was man da alles tolles abgelichtet hat.
Helmut, mit Deiner 'Rosenverwachsung' kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen,
habe ich so noch nie gesehen....
heute hatte ich z.B. dieser kleine Schnecke erwischt...
es handelt sich um eine 'Schließmuskel-Schnecke'...


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2017)

Hi

Eva Maria, gestatte eine kleine Korrektur: es muss Schließ*mund*schnecke (Clausilia) heißen, was aber nicht ausschließt, dass sie auch Schließmuskeln hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Aug. 2017)

@Digicat 
sieh mal nach Rosengallwespe
LG, Tine


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2017)

au backe Wolfgang, da ist mir aber ein ordentlicher Lapsus passiert.....
na klar Schließmund..... ich könnt' mich grad ..... danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> @Digicat
> sieh mal nach Rosengallwespe
> LG, Tine


 Tine ... Jetzt schließt sich der Kreis wegen meiner Rosengalle und der Gallrosenwespe. 
Wieder etwas den Horizont durch Dich erweitert. 

LG
Helmut

Ps.: Noch ein Bild schnell angehangen ...

__ Hornkraut-Sonneneulchen (Panemaria tenebrata)


----------



## Limnos (17. Aug. 2017)

Zur Zeit habe ich auch den fotografischen Fokus auf Insekten im Garten gelegt. Ich bin erstaunt, wieviel man finden kann, wenn man genau hinschaut.

  __ Goldfliege
  Schwebfliege
  Tag-Pfauenauge
  Fleischfliege
  Die Ritter der Tafelrunde
   Streifenwanzen
  Feuerwanze
  Faule Grete o. Stinkwanze
  C- Falter


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Da möcht ich gerne zu Wolfgangs __ Wanzen noch eine hinzufügen ...

*Purpur-Fruchtwanze* (_Carpocoris purpureipennis_)
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja Thomas (17. Aug. 2017)

Blindschleiche, mit dem Handy gemacht


----------



## bilderzaehler (17. Aug. 2017)

Erlebnis der besonderen Art ... gestern im __ Lavendel. Die __ Gottesanbeterin schnappte sich gleich zwei Hummeln hintereinander ... lediglich die Flügel blieben übrig.

Exifdaten: 5D MK3 - EF 100/2,8 L IS - 1/60" - f8 - ISO 200 - ohne Schnitt


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2017)

Wo hast du die denn gefunden?


----------



## bilderzaehler (17. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir um die Ecke auf einem noch leeren Bauplatz im __ Lavendel. Aber jetzt wird gebaut und ich habe einige Mantiden gerettet und umgesiedelt. Landkreis Karlsruhe im Südwesten der Nation.

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2017)

W O W, was für eine tolle Aufnahme,  CHAPEAU!


----------



## Limnos (18. Aug. 2017)

Hi Thomas

Ganz tolle Aufnahme.
Dass Mantis religiosa am Kaiserstuhl vorkommt, war mir schon bekannt, aber sie scheinen sich ja dank Klimaveränderung weiter nordwärts aus zu breiten. Bisher habe ich sie nur in der Bretagne und südlich der Alpen gesehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## center (18. Aug. 2017)

Keine Ahnung was das ist. Ca 2cm


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2017)

Ein Schlehen-Bürstenspinner (Orgyia antiqua).

LG
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2017)

__ Wespen-Arten im Garten


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2017)

Ich war heute mal wieder auf Fotopirsch. Revier: ein Horst der kanadischen __ Goldrute.


  Solitärwespe         __ Rosenkäfer

     
     
Schlufwespe

  Totenkopf-Schwebfliege      Raupenfliege


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2017)

kleine Schnecklein


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Du warst es, der mich heute in den Garten gelockt hat (sprich Dein Wespenfoto war es). Leider war das Objekt meiner Begierde über meine Absicht alles andere als erfreut (ich muß es mal ohne Sonnenblende probieren ).
Ganz ohne Ergebnis ist der Fotoausflug dennoch nicht geblieben.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. Aug. 2017)

von mir auch noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich möchte zur Abwechslung mal tropische Schmetterlinge zeigen, die ich in einem Schmetterlingsgarten in der Eifel aufgenommen habe.

   
Atlasspinner / Dryas iulia

       
diverse Heliconius-Falter


 
Morpho-Falter


 
Fledermausfalter


   
Diverse __ Ritterfalter (Papilio)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich werd' mir auch mal das Vergnügen antun, dieser Park ist bei mir nicht zu weit weg . Ich hab' noch ein aktuelles Bild von Schwebfliege auf Kokardenblume:
  .
(Das ist auch im Original ein "echtes" Makro.)


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2017)

Hi Rolf

Da hast du aber eine Epistrophe balteata sehr schön getroffen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
heut' habe ich es endlich geschafft, den kleinen Feuerfalter bei mir im Garten abzulichten . Seit Tagen beobachte ich einen schönen __ Admiral, der mir immer wieder entwischt . Es sind sehr viele Tagpfauenaugen unterwegs, die es auf meine Schmetterlingsflieder abgesehen haben.


----------



## bilderzaehler (11. Sep. 2017)

Habe nochmal eine weibliche Mantis religiosa erwischt ...


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2017)

Das fand ich heute. bzw. neulich  im Garten



       

Blattwanze / Feuerwanzen


      

__ Kreuzspinne / Krabbenspinne

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2017)

Erste Versuche mit meinem neuen Objektiv Sony SEL 30 / 3,5 Makro. Es ist gar nicht so einfach ohne Stativ freihand zu fokusieren. Es waren mehrere Versuche nötig um einige halbwegs brauchbare Bilder zu machen.


----------

